# LGA 775 mother board



## amaldas (May 25, 2014)

[Q] Hello guys a few months ago my system broke down componence started failing one after another like a usb sound ps2 then it stopped working all together 
 so now i thought of fixing it but when i contacted the local retail they says this is first generation and i can't get this kind of motherboard any more
 i can hardly find a motherboard in online too

 so i am i left with all these parts i really want to fix it

cofig
MB- ASUS P5QPL-AM
PROCESSOR- INTEL PENTIUM DUAL CORE E 5200
RAM-2X1GB DDR2
HDD-WD 160GB SATA
GRAPHICS -ASUS NVIDIA GT 220 SILENT


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2014)

The dealer is right, but you can try to get a second hand via the forum's market.


----------



## quicky008 (May 25, 2014)

you can go for this motherboard:

*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-g41m-...tracker=start&as-pos=p_1&pid=MBDD69WPZD7G7GQY


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2014)

Or he can spend 1 k more for G2020 + H61M
Sell his RAM and proccy and buy a DDR3 RAM instead


----------



## Cilus (May 25, 2014)

^^ Better suggestion indeed. No point to use that old Processor when newer gen is available with very little premium.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

@ OP - get these :

Intel Pentium G2020 @ 3.15k
Biostar H61MLV3  @ 2.7k

The DDR2 ram and the cpu should fetch enough money to buy a at-least 2GB DDr3 ram.


----------



## DebanjanS (Aug 6, 2014)

I have 
[Processor]  Intel E2140.
[MOBO] ASUS-P5QPL-AM. 
The mobo is now not working. The warranty guys can't fix it, even replacing don't seems to work. Now running on a BIOSTAR 945 MOBo bought from a friend.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2014)

^^ Don't bump up old thread which of no use anymore.


----------

